# Finally fished!



## SlimmPickenz (Apr 24, 2013)

Finally got my 55 stocked with 2 yellow tail acei, 2 yellow lab and 2 red zebra. I want to add about 4 more fish just don't how to do it just yet? Got my eye on a black convict, albino, electric blue johanni, and a peacock. My guys all get along quite well and just don't want to disrupt the mellow tank I got going but would like more colors.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice, Colors are always nice but those yellow labs are so pretty it is nice to have that bright yellow color really stand out specially with the blue background and white sand.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

You could try some Peacocks, it would be nice. If your wanting to keep a (somewhat) peaceful aquarium, I would avoid Convicts. Not only are they aggressive, but they are also not African cichlids like your others. Maybe a Blue Cobalt Zebra cichlid or three would be nice.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

post some pictures when you can


----------



## SlimmPickenz (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! The labs are easily my favorite. Peacocks are def what I have been targeting as of late.


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

I agree about staying away from the convict, they definitely live up to their name. Beautiful fish and tank! I love the way the slate is stacked.


----------

